# Honey Baklava



## Jenna Tetil

I’ve always loved baklava, but here’s my first try at making it. And, of course, it’s honey baklava. The only picture I managed to take won’t win any awards, but the taste was amazing. Make sure you set aside at least a couple hours for this one, and a good helper (I had my 5 year-old daughter). It’s actually quite easy to make, and the ingredients are very simple and easy to get (certainly the fresh honey). The two big problems: takes a lot of time, and they don’t give away walnuts. But, after you taste it, you’ll forget about the effort and swear you’ll make it again. Hope you like it as much as my family and I did!

Recipe: http://www.newbeekeepersupplies.com/honey-baklava/


----------

